# I find a way to access rcm to ipatched and new switchs but I need an idea



## legendheaven (Oct 20, 2019)

Hello m8s I find a new way for switch. But I'm not sure what can I do. I have 3 options. First, I can sell to nintendo after I'll get lots of money. Second, I will sell like team xecuter. Third, I will share to everyone after that I will take donates. Which path is better? Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Dust2dust (Oct 20, 2019)

You also have the fourth option of keeping it to yourself.  It might be the best option, actually.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Oct 20, 2019)

Dust2dust said:


> You also have the fourth option of keeping it to yourself.  It might be the best option, actually.


I'd say this is the best option (until EOL) unless it doesn't work on Mariko.


----------



## legendheaven (Oct 20, 2019)

Dust2dust said:


> You also have the fourth option of keeping it to yourself.  It might be the best option, actually.


But why m8?


----------



## akira022 (Oct 20, 2019)

If I was able to figure something out I would go the donation route as I would believe it would have an equal give and take.


----------



## Dust2dust (Oct 20, 2019)

legendheaven said:


> But why m8?


Why not? You would have the absolute worldwide exclusivity of using a new exploit on ipatched Switch.  Wouldn't that be great?


----------



## Cubuss (Oct 20, 2019)

Where can i donate to you so we can have this ?

Looking very promosing,


----------



## legendheaven (Oct 20, 2019)

Cubuss said:


> Where can i donate to you so we can have this ?
> 
> Looking very promosing,


I can't share for now m8 It's have lots of errors and bugs I need to solve it. On four device I get 3 success and 1 bricked. I think It will be need long time for me


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 20, 2019)

Ignoring that this guy likely has nothing,

has nintendo ever paid anyone for this kind of stuff? I don't think so.

And noone is going to donate anything to you unless you show like irrefutable videoproof, but also people won't trust you to release anything and once you do, people likely won't donate you much anymore unless you do like, more work.

So your best hypothetical option for money would be TX, though they might just screw you over if you actually had anything. Also, most people would probably hate you for it.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Oct 20, 2019)

legendheaven said:


> But why m8?


If it miraculously happens to work on Mariko, then Mariko units would likely start shipping with new ipatches to mitigate it after a release.
By with-holding it for a while or until EOL you allow an even greater number of devices to be susceptible.


----------



## Cubuss (Oct 20, 2019)

legendheaven said:


> I can't share for now m8 It's have lots of errors and bugs I need to solve it. On four device I get 3 success and 1 bricked. I think It will be need long time for me


Please i need this man can you please make cfw to with the new switch so we can play games and hack it and have homebrew and free games etc?
I will give you alot of money if oyu make cfw for switch ipatched devices so we can play games and play heombrew 

thank you very alot


----------



## mixelpixx (Oct 20, 2019)

I would say fuck off, take you child like attitude an jump up your moms ass...  just my opinion though.  You could delete your post tho, maybe post a proof of concept...


----------



## Nomi20 (Oct 20, 2019)

I think you should go to some trusted members of this community (not quite sure about TX..). Show them a POC like mixelpixx said and ask what to do from there.


----------



## legendheaven (Oct 20, 2019)

mixelpixx said:


> I would say fuck off, take you child like attitude an jump up your moms ass...  just my opinion though.  You could delete your post tho, maybe post a proof of concept...


I'm just asking idea. Not the concept. It's on progress. When its finished I will share

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nomi20 said:


> I think you should go to some trusted members of this community (not quite sure about TX..). Show them a POC like mixelpixx said and ask what to do from there.


U r right m8 tmm for the information.


----------



## Cubuss (Oct 20, 2019)

are you turkish sciresm????

can you plz show me how to make ipatched cfw?


----------



## legendheaven (Oct 20, 2019)

Cubuss said:


> are you turkish sciresm????
> 
> can you plz show me how to make ipatched cfw?


What u mean "scieresm"?


----------



## Nomi20 (Oct 20, 2019)

legendheaven said:


> What u mean "scieresm"?


He means are you the turkish version of SciresM (Trusted member of this community. One of the devs of Atmosphere)


----------



## legendheaven (Oct 20, 2019)

Nomi20 said:


> He means are you the turkish version of SciresM (Trusted member of this community. One of the devs of Atmosphere)


Oh ok i get it. Maybe I can start to git hub


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 20, 2019)

Get out of here you phony.


----------



## IC_ (Oct 20, 2019)

I thought RCM works on all switches but you can't upload any random payload to it on the newer switches


----------



## Nomi20 (Oct 20, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> I thought RCM works on all switches but you can't upload any random payload to it on the newer switches


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## legendheaven (Oct 20, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> I thought RCM works on all switches but you can't upload any random payload to it on the newer switches


I will give  little clue its about a bit exploid but not like internet types


----------



## Skirlez (Oct 20, 2019)

RCM works on all versions of the switch, iPatched and Unpatched.
However only on unpatched can you run code.
What are you on about?


----------



## Nomi20 (Oct 20, 2019)

Skirlez said:


> RCM works on all versions of the switch, iPatched and Unpatched.
> However only on unpatched can you run code.
> What are you on about?


I was thinking they are talking about booting a payload but I really don't know anymore.


----------



## Skirlez (Oct 20, 2019)

_~~Wait he never mentioned RCM, Nevermind.~~_
You did mention RCM. I would like to know if its related to that too.
Can you go more in detail about the exploit?
I'm just asking about how does it work. No tools or anything or results.


----------



## legendheaven (Oct 20, 2019)

Skirlez said:


> Wait he never mentioned RCM, Nevermind.
> Can you go more in detail about the exploit?


Do u know from 3ds ZELDA hax It's a bit  like this. I will transfer save file from another switch and bammmmm and a bit transfering files etc... U dont need hardmode or like that...


----------



## Skirlez (Oct 20, 2019)

legendheaven said:


> Do u know from 3ds ZELDA hax It's a bit  like this. I will transfer save file from another switch and bammmmm and a bit transfering files etc... U dont need hardmode or like that...


So you already need a hacked switch for the save file?
I have a lot of questions.
1: How did you brick on one switch?
2: Is the method permanent (or do you have to do the exploit everytime to get hacks)
3: How is this related to RCM?
Thank you!


----------



## qqq1 (Oct 20, 2019)

I would approach an established modding group and work with them. That is assuming you actually have something. I've seen a lot of people saying they had something and what they had was the idea "what if we just pushed a button and the system was hacked and nintendo/sony/microsoft wasn't able to see it and it played every game for every system ever made even in the future and it gave you bitcoins and washed the dishes".


----------



## legendheaven (Oct 20, 2019)

Skirlez said:


> So you already need a hacked switch for the save file?
> I have a lot of questions.
> 1: How did you brick on one switch?
> 2: Is the method permanent (or do you have to do the exploit everytime to get hacks)
> ...


1)On my first complete switch was bricked because I forget some files to put in and in transfer process showed black screen.(still same)(I'm triyng to solve this). 
2)You will be happy its permanent . It needs for first time u dont need this after that 
3) Sorry but I dont want to say about this cause someones get the main idea of my method


----------



## Nomi20 (Oct 20, 2019)

qqq1 said:


> I would approach an established modding group and work with them. That is assuming you actually have something. I've seen a lot of people saying they had something and what they had was the idea "what if we just pushed a button and the system was hacked and nintendo/sony/microsoft wasn't able to see it and it played every game for every system ever made even in the future and it gave you bitcoins and washed the dishes".


BITCOIN!! CAN MY SWITCH DO THAT??? In seriousness there are too many people that have nothing but say they do infact have something.


----------



## Skirlez (Oct 20, 2019)

legendheaven said:


> 1)On my first complete switch was bricked because I forget some files to put in and in transfer process showed black screen.(still same)(I'm triyng to solve this).
> 2)You will be happy its permanent . It needs for first time u dont need this after that
> 3) Sorry but I dont want to say about this cause someones get the main idea of my method


If you found a permanent exploit I highly recommend going to a good group and present them the exploit. These things are so wanted!
Also, Can you release a version of this permanent exploit that works with unpatched units? Because you found a way to write something onto the switch that stays permanent (that is not AutoRCM)
So it should be very easy.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Oct 20, 2019)

did this thread go AWOL, it disappeared and appeared again


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks very promising


----------



## ELY_M (Oct 20, 2019)

I would never ever give anything to TX or Nintendo.  I would hold it to myself for awhile and might give it to ScriesM


----------



## Unity150_magickavoxel (Oct 20, 2019)

Do you have pictures or videos of this?


----------



## SANIC (Oct 20, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> Ignoring that this guy likely has nothing,
> 
> has nintendo ever paid anyone for this kind of stuff? I don't think so.
> 
> ...


Nintendo actually has paid people for exploits. I remember PokeAcer stole one (albeit unfinished) from someone  else a while back and sold it to Nintendo.


----------



## legendheaven (Oct 20, 2019)

SANIC said:


> Nintendo actually has paid people for exploits. I remember PokeAcer stole one (albeit unfinished) from someone  else a while back and sold it to Nintendo.


I send message 2 minute ago İf they return to me and the price iş good I will sell it. İf bad I will create team like reinx-san or atmosphere. Cause we r making this with 2 person its hard. Stay tuned. We r not sure about the name for now KFW K3b4bfirmware


----------



## Blue (Oct 20, 2019)

It's just quite hard to believe without at least video evidence it exists, you don't have to show any information about how it works. Just it working.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Oct 20, 2019)

The troll level is strong in here.


----------



## swutch (Oct 20, 2019)

First Rcm exploit, then save game exploit. Asking for money without any proof. Sounds like a bad troll story.


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Oct 23, 2019)

So, did you sell this to Nintendo?


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 23, 2019)

Yep, he bought himself his own island. Too bad it doesn't have internet connection, otherwise he'd totally share the good news here.


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Oct 25, 2019)

There's a new system update, wonder if it has something to do with this. 

EDIT: Pardon me, that was a game update I've mistaken for a system one.


----------



## legendheaven (Oct 26, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Yep, he bought himself his own island. Too bad it doesn't have internet connection, otherwise he'd totally share the good news here.


I didnt sell it cause their price not enought for me and price is very low... So will do share my custom stuff with my friends in 4 month. We will fix some bugs and prepare tutorial for this and we start to make special os for switch be patient k3b4b firmware will coming for u guys. We think about the price 100 Turkish Liras. Its very cheap. We live in Turkey and u guys money is upper then ours. Both of us will happy for this 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And also u didnt need jig or rcm stuffs. Just u need  download a random free or demo game from eshop.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 26, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Yep, he bought himself his own island. Too bad it doesn't have internet connection, otherwise he'd totally share the good news here.



Wait, he bought Nook Island?


----------



## legendheaven (Oct 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Wait, he bought Nook Island?


The price is 2 car price I didn't take it :/


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 26, 2019)

legendheaven said:


> The price is 2 car price I didn't take it :/



Tell them 3 car or no deal.


----------



## legendheaven (Oct 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Tell them 3 car or no deal.


Btw I'm not joking....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 26, 2019)

legendheaven said:


> Btw I'm not joking....



Damn


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Oct 26, 2019)

Can you please post some proof of Ipatched console being exploited? Because no one is either hyped or taking you seriously. Don't worry, no one will steal your work. There's nothing to lose, you can only get recognition by doing it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 26, 2019)

I probably look like an idiot, but I trust him.


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm not sure if I trust him but he's the only hope that currently exists, so...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm not sure if it's something completely usable though, but I do believe he has something that works. 

As for what should be done, a simple demonstration should do, shouldn't be too hard to record and upload, if not, then deal with the backlash haha.


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 26, 2019)

legendheaven said:


> We think about the price 100 Turkish Liras.


I'll give you a rubberband and 2 paperclips for it. One is only _slightly_ bent.


----------



## Nomi20 (Oct 26, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> I'll give you a rubberband and 2 paperclips for it. One is only _slightly_ bent.


deal


----------



## coldrush (Oct 28, 2019)

hey give the guy a chance, what do you have to lose other than waiting for 4 months?


----------



## Blue (Oct 28, 2019)

I mean the whole thing does seem like a joke (it is in the EOF anyways). Probably a lot better to just not get your hopes up and be surprised if anything comes up.


----------



## legendheaven (Oct 28, 2019)

Blue_Mew said:


> I mean the whole thing does seem like a joke (it is in the EOF anyways). Probably a lot better to just not get your hopes up and be surprised if anything comes up.


Someone get the the main idea of mine i hope Fish guy (SciresM) make faster then me  I'm not joking 8.1.1 lite model(or ipatched models) and 9.0.1 perfectly runs it. And I said u need a game or demo for example botw...


----------



## Blue (Oct 28, 2019)

legendheaven said:


> Someone get the the main idea of mine i hope Fish guy (SciresM) make faster then me  I'm not joking 8.1.1 lite model(or ipatched models) and 9.0.1 perfectly runs it. And I said u need a game or demo for example botw...


Ok, then why not show a proof of concept of what you do have?


----------



## legendheaven (Oct 30, 2019)

We re sorry but we sold our method to team xecuter now everyone can be happy.


----------



## Draxzelex (Oct 30, 2019)

legendheaven said:


> We re sorry but we sold our method to team xecuter now everyone can be happy.


>Posting in the Edge of the Forum


----------



## legendheaven (Oct 30, 2019)

Draxzelex said:


> >Posting in the Edge of the Forum


Someone throwed to here


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Oct 30, 2019)

So this guy was for real then.


----------



## legendheaven (Oct 30, 2019)

CaptainSodaPop said:


> So this guy was for real then.


Yes I am


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 30, 2019)

Send it to me for testing. I promise I won't sell it to Nintendo's bug bounty


----------



## coldrush (Nov 1, 2019)

Seems like team executor is going to announce an exploit


legendheaven said:


> We re sorry but we sold our method to team xecuter now everyone can be happy.



Seems like team executor is going to announce an exploit for switch lite and new battery model. Does than mean its the one you sold to them?


----------



## gohan123 (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm really interested how much they gave you.


----------



## legendheaven (Nov 2, 2019)

gohan123 said:


> I'm really interested how much they gave you.


It's not bad or good. I can buy 3 cheap car in my country. U can calculate price

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



coldrush said:


> Seems like team executor is going to announce an exploit
> 
> 
> Seems like team executor is going to announce an exploit for switch lite and new battery model. Does than mean its the one you sold to them?


Y3s


----------



## JonJaded (Nov 2, 2019)

Wow dude, this is crazy...

What did your agreement with TX include? Any NDA? Can you disclose it after it leaks? Can you make a write up etc?


----------



## legendheaven (Nov 2, 2019)

Jonhy said:


> Wow dude, this is crazy...
> 
> What did your agreement with TX include? Any NDA? Can you disclose it after it leaks? Can you make a write up etc?


now all my rights belong to them sorry m8


----------



## JonJaded (Nov 2, 2019)

legendheaven said:


> now all my rights belong to them sorry m8



Fuck. That really sucks.. I doubt that TX will do a write up till way, way, way later. (Or maybe not all at.)


----------



## AveSatanas (Nov 3, 2019)

Judging by your post history, I think we can all agree that you are indeed for real. Loving your new ciftlik bank installation.







Enjoy your 3 modded sahins.


----------



## legendheaven (Nov 3, 2019)

AveSatanas said:


> Judging by your post history, I think we can all agree that you are indeed for real. Loving your new ciftlik bank installation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank u ma lady from Ankara (I can reach any inf hack stuffs)we met before cfw things maybe u didnt remember me its not matter. U was in rei now u in atmosphere and final station must be tx i will wait u in here. Kisses. U r a perfect girl don't spend time on here they r using u. Join us.


----------



## AveSatanas (Nov 3, 2019)

That's a beautiful post, I'll get it framed.


----------



## IncredulousP (Nov 4, 2019)

legendheaven said:


> It's not bad or good. I can buy 3 cheap car in my country. U can calculate price


Can I borrow 5 bucks? I'm totally good for it.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2019)

Great a jackass from turkey tells he sells an exploit but can't even run a CFW Properly


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 5, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Can I borrow 5 bucks? I'm totally good for it.


VanCFW is more promising than this.


----------



## x65943 (Nov 5, 2019)

H
H
H
G
H
G
G
G
G
G
G
H
H
H
H
H
G
H
G
H
G
G
H
H
H
H
G
H
H
H
H
H
H
H
H
H
H
H
H
H
H
H
H
G
G
G
H
H
H
H
H
H
H
H
G
G
G
G
H
H
H
H


----------



## Milenko (Nov 5, 2019)

It's even breaking the moderators brains


----------



## ELY_M (Nov 12, 2019)

first all, release your fucking exploit on github.  

to prove that you are not trolling us.


----------



## ELY_M (Nov 12, 2019)

eat this


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2019)

Can you close this thread thanks


----------



## Milenko (Nov 13, 2019)

And ban OP, this wasnt started in the EOF so it was nothing but a lie


----------



## IncredulousP (Nov 13, 2019)

Milenko said:


> And ban OP, this wasnt started in the EOF so it was nothing but a lie


and strip him of his clothes. I need new  shoes


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Nov 13, 2019)

I don't know what to think too anymore. He said he sold "software" exploit to TX, then TX announces that they have hardware exploit. Something is fishy.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 14, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> and strip him of his clothes. I need new  shoes


Already on it ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------

